# Classilla et facebook, hotmail



## puce03 (23 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir 

J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous qui utilise OS 8.6 arrivent a naviguer sur facebook correctement et a acceder a leurs mails via hotmail s'il vous plait.

On m'as conseiller Classilla qui me va tres bien pour le moment et qui me permet de visiter beaucoup plus de site qu'avec Internet explorer 5.1 par contre je peux acceder a la page facebook mais je ne peux rien faire j'utilse en plus lite facebook et pour hotmail totalement impossible je dois absolument aller sur le pc pour les consulter 


Est ce normale ou y'a t-il une solution? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mars 2011)

Ben ouais que c'est normal, c'est trop vieux ! 

Il faudrais que tu passe ton Mac sous OS 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2011)

Je crains bien que le passage de 8.6 à 9.x ne change pas grand chose, Classilla restera le même, et le système sera toujours une version de plus de dix ans d'âge.

Tu nous dis ailleurs que ton Mac est un iBook G3, mais lequel ?

Pour le savoir, sous Mac OS 8.6, tu vas dans le menu "pomme" et tu cherches l'application "Informations Système Apple", sur la première page, tu auras des informations (si certains triangles pointent vers la droite, clique dessus, pour les faire pointer vers le bas, et ainsi avoir les détails). deux choses sont à savoir : la quantité de mémoire dont il dispose, et la fréquence du processeur (les iBook G3, ça a été de 300 Mhz pour les premiers à 900 Mhz pour les derniers, en deux séries : les "Clamshell (ceux de couleur en forme de coquillage), de 300 à 466 Mhz et les "Dual USB" (blancs rectangulaires) de 500 à 900 Mhz, et tu pourras difficilement faire avec un 300 la même chose qu'avec un 900).

EDIT : Bon, après vérification, sous 8.6, ça ne peut être qu'un Clamshell de première génération (ceux dépourvus de Firewire) à 300 ou 366 Mhz de 1999, âgé de 12 ans déjà. Là, je crains fort qu'il ne te faille renoncer à facebook et tout l'internet moderne, parce que même gonflé au maximum en Ram (544 Mo ou 576 Mo selon le modèle) et doté d'un disque dur plus conséquent que le 3 ou 6 Go d'origine, faire tourner Tiger (Mac OS X 10.4) là dessus, ça relève de la gageure, et Tiger est le "ticket" minimum pour avoir accès à l'internet actuel.


----------



## puce03 (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 

Oui c'est un Clamshell (palourde) bleu turquoise 

Voila les infos que j'ai pris 

Cache 7.96 mo 
Mémoire 288
Processeur 300 Mhz Powerpc G3 
Model IBook 

J'ai voulu faire une capture mais j'y suis pas arriver lol
En faites celui serais plus pour ma belle fille pour l'usage de base facebook msn et puis je voudrais prendre le Imac qui a l'écran HS a ce propos quand on me l as donner on m'as dis que l'ecran avait pris un coup mais lorsque je l'allume on ecoute le bruit mac et il s'eteint aussitot est-il possible de brancher un autre ecran et de faire fonctionner tout de meme ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2011)

puce03 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Oui c'est un Clamshell (palourde) bleu turquoise
> 
> ...



Bon, un iBook 300 avec seulement 288 Mo de Ram, sous Tiger, ça va être galère, ramer à mort, d'autant plus que ce modèle n'a qu'un disque dur de 3 Go, totalement insuffisant pour y installer Tiger (j'en ai eu un, j'y avais installé Panther, pour voir, une fois le système installé, le disque était plein, et Tiger prend plus de place encore). Pour FaceBook et MSN, sur cette machine, c'est mort !



puce03 a dit:


> En faites celui serais plus pour ma belle fille pour l'usage de base facebook msn et puis je voudrais prendre le Imac qui a l'écran HS a ce propos quand on me l as donner on m'as dis que l'ecran avait pris un coup mais lorsque je l'allume on ecoute le bruit mac et il s'eteint aussitot est-il possible de brancher un autre ecran et de faire fonctionner tout de meme ??



Vu les symptômes décris, l'iMac, c'est mort aussi, la seule chose qu'il soit possible de faire, c'est d'en récupérer le disque s'il y a des données à récupérer dessus.


----------



## puce03 (24 Mars 2011)

C'est dommage j'aimais bien l'aspect du ibook si je comprend bien quand on parle de tiger c est Os 9 bon eh bien on sera bien obliger de faire comme cela merci de vos reponse rapide


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2011)

puce03 a dit:


> si je comprend bien quand on parle de tiger c est Os 9



Euuuuh  Nan, pas vraiment : OS 9 c'est OS 9, et Tiger, c'est :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiger (Mac OS X 10.4)



Mac OS 10.4 date d'avril 2005 pour la version d'origine (10.4.0), et de novembre 2007 pour sa dernière mise à jour (10.4.11). Ce système n'est pas tout récent, mais est la version du système la plus ancienne qui permette de faire tourner des navigateurs aptes à supporter l'internet d'aujourd'hui.

Toutefois, pour qu'il fonctionne raisonnablement bien, il faut au moins un G3 à 500 Mhz avec 1 Go de Ram. Une machine plus puissante peut se contenter d'un peu moins de Ram (j'arrive à le faire tourner sur un G4 à 800 Mhz avec seulement 384 Mo de Ram  Mais avec si peu de mémoire, mieux vaut quitter une application avant d'en lancer une autre )


----------



## puce03 (24 Mars 2011)

ah d'accord je comprend mieux et meme avec ce que j'ai le 9 risque pas de passer j'imagine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2011)

puce03 a dit:


> ah d'accord je comprend mieux et meme avec ce que j'ai le 9 risque pas de passer j'imagine ?



Vi, ni avec 9, ni avec 10, ni avec 10.1, ni avec 10.2 ou 10.3, faut au moins 10.4 (quoi que si tu trouves une 10.3, il y aurait peut-être une version de Firefox qui permettrait d'accéder à des sites récents, mais je n'en suis pas certain. Par contre, en changeant le disque dur de ton iBook, 10.3 ça serait possible mais le changement de disque dur sur ce modèle, c'est pas de la tarte, très gros démontage (faut complètement virer l'écran, entre autres)).


----------



## Alban03 (24 Mars 2011)

bonjour j'ai eu le même problème j'étais obligé de demander à informaticien de me le faire j'en suis pour 50 euros tcc et maintenant je suis tranquille je n'ai plus de problème je vais sur pas mal de site (puce03 je tes envoyer un mp) bon courage


----------



## frankladen (29 Avril 2011)

en installant une distribution linux je suis sur que tu pourrais être capable d'accèder à tout tes sites


----------



## iMacounet (29 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuuh  Nan, pas vraiment : OS 9 c'est OS 9, et Tiger, c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En effet, Tiger (10.4.11) est le seul OS aussi "vieux" qui puisse te faire acceder à tout internet, moi je le fais tourner sur un MDD Bi 867Mhz avec 1,5Gb de RAM et tout vas bien, YouTube fonctionne très bien, ainsi que tout le reste. Panther est vraiement depassé même dans sa version 10.3.9. Sur un eMac G4 1Ghz quand je veux ouvrir certains sites comme YouTube, Safari ainsi que Opera plantent !
Il te faut vraiement une machine plus récente, genre un iBook G3 600/700Mhz ou un G4@933Mhz (plus c'est encore mieux) si tu veux garder un portable. Autrement un PowerMacintosh G4 cela ne coûte plus très cher, tu peux trouver un QuickSilver pour moins de 100uros. Ou carrément investir dans un iMac Intel CoreDuo/Core2Duo (Fin 2006)


----------



## claude72 (1 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ben ouais que c'est normal, c'est trop vieux !


Mais non, ce n'est pas le navigateur qui est trop vieux, ce sont les sites qui sont mal faits !!!

(hotmail, c'est sûr, c'est Microsoft, donc c'est de la daube... quand à fesse-book, merci Ô grand Saint Classilla de préserver tes utilisateurs d'une telle infamie... )


----------



## Vivid (17 Mai 2011)

[QUOTE
(hotmail, c'est sûr, c'est Microsoft, donc c'est de la daube... quand à fesse-book, merci Ô grand Saint Classilla de préserver tes utilisateurs d'une telle infamie... )[/QUOTE]


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Mai 2011)

Je dit bravo, Panther est suffisant avec FF 2 pour facebook et hotmail. Le DD est facile à changer, pour la limite, içi c'est la ram et la résolution d'écran de 800*600 qui est vraiment limite à l'heure actuelle.

L'iMac c'est un G5 ?? Si oui et que c'est un rev A, il fait changer les ocndo de l'alim et de lacm et il va refonctionner


----------

